# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  N9TAX VHF/UHF Slim Jim J-Pole Dual Band 2m 70cm

## ale george

Εχει δοκιμασει κανεις αυτη την κεραια;εψαξα στα θεματα αλλα δεν υπαρχει κατι εδω στο φορουμ.
Απο οτι διαβαζω σε κριτικες φαινετε καλη ,    http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N9...0AAOSw~gRVtuLk
Εδω το σαιτ του κατασκευαστη.    http://www.n9tax.com/slim%20jim%20info.html

----------


## SV1GRN

Όντως οι κριτικές στο eham είναι καλές. Αρνητικό: το κόστος αποστολής είναι περίπου όσο η κεραία.

----------


## ale george

Παναγιωτη αν μπορουσα να βρω τις διαστασεις της ισως την εφτιαχνα αλλα δεν τις βρισκω,μονο για μια στα vhf οχι dual band εχω βρει ,ειναι πολλα οντως τα μεταφορικα.

----------


## jimnaf

> Παναγιωτη αν μπορουσα να βρω τις διαστασεις της ισως την εφτιαχνα αλλα δεν τις βρισκω,μονο για μια στα vhf οχι dual band εχω βρει ,ειναι πολλα οντως τα μεταφορικα.



Τα  Τραπ πως θα τα φτιάξεις;

illustration.jpg

----------


## ale george

jim απο οσα στοιχεια εχω βρει ως τωρα  , τα trap ειναι rg58 ; αν δεν κανω λαθος.δεν ξερω  κατι παραπανω.
Εχω φτιαξει αυτην http://www.dl8kdl.net/projects/anten...m-70cm-antenna  και ειναι καλυτερη απο μια του εμποριου που δοκιμασα.

----------


## nikknikk4

_βοηθαει αυτο ?

https://www.google.gr/imgres?imgurl=...BEcQMwh5KFcwVw

_

----------


## ale george

ευχαριστω Νικ ναι αυτο φαινεται να ειναι  το σχεδιο της .χαθηκα ομως στη μεταφραση.δεν ειναι ξεκαθαρο πως ειναι συνδεδεμενο το τραπ.

----------


## jimnaf

> ευχαριστω Νικ ναι αυτο φαινεται να ειναι  το σχεδιο της .χαθηκα ομως στη μεταφραση.δεν ειναι ξεκαθαρο πως ειναι συνδεδεμενο το τραπ.




Γιώργο  κόβεις 2 κομμάτια rg58 13,3cm  λίγο μεγαλύτερο  ,  ένα πόντο από την μια μεριά και ένα πόντο από  την άλλη(15,3cm).

Την κόβεις στους 13,3cm και αφήνεις μόνο την ψίχα για να κάνεις την κόλληση 
cable.png

----------


## SV1GRN

Τα τραπ στην επάνω πλευρά είναι βραχυκυκλωμένα, σωστά;

----------


## SV1GRN

Βρήκα και τα παρακάτω λινκ:
http://www.work-sat.com/Antennas_files/FONG-DBJ1.pdf
https://sites.google.com/site/darath...j-pole-antenna

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Καλά όλα αυτά, αλλά πόσο είναι το συνολικό της μήκος δεν αναφέρει κανείς.

----------


## nikos1

50-1/4 in

----------


## nikknikk4

> Τα τραπ στην επάνω πλευρά είναι βραχυκυκλωμένα, σωστά;



Nαι Παναγιώτη φαίνεται και στη φωτο

αλλο ενα site1.JPG

http://www.sergiozuniga.cl/02/ex_sli...l_slim_jim.htm

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

> 50-1/4 in



Μπορείς να μας το μετατρέψεις σε μέτρα;

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά το συνολικό μήκος (όχι το ηλεκτρικό) δεν ξεπερνά το 1,20 μέτρα. Δεδομένης και της δυσκολίας στήριξης  άδικα θα παιδευτείτε και θα ξοδευτείτε. Οι καλές κεραίες του εμπορίου κοστίζουν πάνω από 100Ε, και ασφαλώς έχουν πολύ μεγαλύτερο κέρδος (GAIN).

----------


## nikos1

127.635 cm  και σε μετρα 1m και 27.635 cm

Εάν κάνεις κατασκευές και οι διαστάσεις είναι ίντσες καλύτερα είναι το μέτρο να είναι σε ίντσες για ευκολότερα και ποιο ακριβή  αποτελέσματα χωρίς μετατροπές σε cm ,mm

----------


## jimnaf

incm.jpg

..................................

----------


## nikknikk4

> Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά το συνολικό μήκος (όχι το ηλεκτρικό) δεν ξεπερνά το 1,20 μέτρα. Δεδομένης και της δυσκολίας στήριξης*  άδικα θα παιδευτείτε και θα ξοδευτείτε*. Οι καλές κεραίες του εμπορίου κοστίζουν πάνω από 100Ε, και ασφαλώς έχουν πολύ μεγαλύτερο κέρδος (GAIN).



μας αρέσουν οι ιδιοκατασκευές, αποκτάς γνώση εμπειρία !

και στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση διμπαντη κεραία με λιγότερα απο *3* ευρω !     :Wink: 

ασε που κανεις επαναληψη και την προπαιδεια.

----------


## ΖΑΧΟΣ

εχω δοκιμασει και τις δυο,τωρα δουλευω j-pole με balun ολα μεσα σε πλαστικη pvc.
ειναι ευκολη στην κατασκευη και δεν κοστιζει,ποσο κανουν 3m χαλκοσωληνα φ12-φ15?

----------


## ΖΑΧΟΣ

> Εχει δοκιμασει κανεις αυτη την κεραια;εψαξα στα θεματα αλλα δεν υπαρχει κατι εδω στο φορουμ.
> Απο οτι διαβαζω σε κριτικες φαινετε καλη ,    http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N9...0AAOSw~gRVtuLk
> Εδω το σαιτ του κατασκευαστη.    http://www.n9tax.com/slim%20jim%20info.html




στο site  tiramola.com στην τριτη σελιδα θα βρεις προγραμμα υπολογισμου κεραιων του Κωστα Ζαγκαλη.
εγω απο εκει τις υπολογισα και τις δυο και δουλευουν αψογα.
εαν θελεις κατι για τον τροπο κατασκευης εδω ειμαστε.

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

> μας αρέσουν οι ιδιοκατασκευές, αποκτάς γνώση εμπειρία !
> 
> και στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση διμπαντη κεραία με λιγότερα απο *3* ευρω !    
> 
> ασε που κανεις επαναληψη και την προπαιδεια.



Δεν πρόκειται να σου κοστίσει μόνο 3 ευρώ. Θα κοστίσει πολύ παραπάνω. Όσο για την επανάληψη της προπαίδειας πάω πάσο. :Rolleyes:

----------


## SV1GRN

Φαίνεται να πρόκειται για μια απλή κεραία που λειτουργεί και παράλληλα δίνει ευχαρίστηση σε όποιον την φτιάξει, φθάνει αυτός να είναι αυτού του πνεύματος. Το σχέδιο αυτό μπορεί να πραγματοποιηθεί και με υλικά που κάποιος τυχόν τα έχει ήδη και δεν έχει σκοπό να ανταγωνισθεί κατακόρυφες κεραίες μεγαλύτερης απολαβής. Αλλά όποιος θέλει μεγάλη απολαβή και μακρινές επαφές στα 2Μ θα άλλαζε πόλωση πρώτα.

----------


## nikknikk4

> Δεν πρόκειται να σου κοστίσει μόνο 3 ευρώ. Θα κοστίσει πολύ παραπάνω. Όσο για την επανάληψη της προπαίδειας πάω πάσο.



επιμένεις...αλλα για να μην λέμε τα ιδια και τα ιδια...


 οπως έγραψε και ο SV1GRN  μπορεί να έχεις ολα τα υλικά σε κάποο συρτάρι.


καλώδιο RG 58  *0,71* ευρω το  μέτρο 
http://www.xenophonvenieris.gr/%CE%9...9/Default.aspx
θα χρειαστείς* 0,30* μέτρα  αρα *0,23* ευρω


UHF (SO-239) FEMALE CONNECTOR   *0,83* ευρω 

http://www.elektronik.gr/eshop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2142_232_65  8_670_685_717&products_id=5877


καλώδιο ΝΥΑ H07V U 1x1.5  *0,21* ευρω το  μέτρο 
http://venieris.com/%CE%97%CE%9B%CE%...2/Default.aspx


χρειαστείς 3 μέτρα *0,63* ευρω



Συνολικό Κόστος αγοράς υλικών 2,17 ευρω 

Συνολικό Κόστος κατασκευής  1,69   ευρω !   :W00t:

----------


## ΖΑΧΟΣ

με την j-pole και 10-15 wat στο μηχανημα ανοιγω τους επαναληπτες στην Λεσβο και Ναξο,στον Ταυγετο Μεσσηνιας με 5 watt.
νομιζω ειναι καλα γι'αυτη την κεραια και το κοστος ειναι οσο κανουν 3μετρα χαλκοσωληνα φ12 και δυο γωνιες φ12 
γιατι να κοστιζει παραπανω?
περιπου 10 ευρω.

----------


## nikknikk4

*ΖΑΧΟΣ
*
Δεν χρειάζεται χαλκοσωλήνα.

post #1

----------


## ΖΑΧΟΣ

γιατι οχι?

----------


## nikknikk4

Γιατί  μιλάμε για την κεραια στο  post#1

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N9...0AAOSw~gRVtuLk

http://www.n9tax.com/slim%20jim%20info.html

----------


## ΖΑΧΟΣ

Ο Γιωργος ρωτησε γι' αυτην αλλα εγω του πρωτηνα να φτιαξει μονος του διοτι ειναι πολυ ευκολη και φτινη για εναν που ξερει να κολαει χαλκο.
ειδικα γι' αυτην δεν θα εδινα τοσα χρηματα.

----------


## SV1GRN

Η κεραία του N9TAX είναι πολύ βολική για να την έχεις μαζί σου και αυτή είναι η ευκολία που προσφέρει. Για αυτό και πουλάει, μπορείς να την στηρίξεις κάπου, να την κρεμάσεις κλπ και έχει καλές κριτικές 
http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/9892
Εάν για μόνιμες εγκαταστάσεις ή άλλους λόγους κατασκευαστεί με άλλα υλικά αλλά δεν θα είναι πλέον η πρωτότυπη αλλά παραλλαγή της.

----------


## nikknikk4

> Ο Γιωργος ρωτησε γι' αυτην αλλα εγω του πρωτηνα να φτιαξει μονος του διοτι ειναι πολυ ευκολη και φτινη για εναν που ξερει να κολαει χαλκο.
> ειδικα γι' αυτην δεν θα εδινα τοσα χρηματα.




μονος του θελει να τη φτιαξει και εψαχνε τις διαστασεις ...* post #3
*
τις βρήκε...*  post #6*  

   και ισως  εχει ξεκινησει να τη φτιαχνει


μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις διαφορα υλικα, χαλκό,αλουμινιο,μπρουτζο αλλα δεν βλέπω το λογο  να κανει τη ζωη του δυσκολη

*με τα trap τι θα κανει ?* οι σωληνες *δεν ειναι μονοκόματες * υπάρχει κενό 14 ποντους αρα προβλημα στηριξης που για να το ξεπερασεις πρεπει να κανεις πατεντες και ποιος ξερει με τι επηρεασμους  !

 ειναι σαν να θες να παρκάρεις ποδάλατο και να ψάχνεις για χώρο πάρκιν ΄τοσο μεγάλο οσο χωρανε δυο αυτοκινητα, και να ειναι και σε ανηφορα!

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

> επιμένεις...αλλα για να μην λέμε τα ιδια και τα ιδια...
> 
> 
>  οπως έγραψε και ο SV1GRN  μπορεί να έχεις ολα τα υλικά σε κάποο συρτάρι.
> 
> 
> καλώδιο RG 58  *0,71* ευρω το  μέτρο 
> http://www.xenophonvenieris.gr/%CE%9...9/Default.aspx
> θα χρειαστείς* 0,30* μέτρα  αρα *0,23* ευρω
> ...



Δεν είναι έτσι απλά τα πράγματα και δεν το παραδέχεσαι. Δοκίμασε να την κρεμάσεις σε ένα δέντρο όπως προτείνει ο "παπατζής" του ebay και μετά δείξε μας και το διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας της.  :Wink:

----------


## nikknikk4

> Δεν είναι έτσι απλά τα πράγματα και δεν το παραδέχεσαι. Δοκίμασε να την κρεμάσεις σε ένα δέντρο όπως προτείνει ο "*παπατζής*" του ebay και μετά δείξε μας και το διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας της.



πλάκα κάνεις

μάλλον εισαι άσχετος και απλά γράφεις ετσι για να σου περνά η ωρα !   :Bye:

----------


## ale george

Τελικα αποφασισα πως την θελω ,και την αγορασα .σε λιγες μερες θα ξερουμε αν οντως ειναι τοσο καλη οσο οι κριτικες που εχει στα φορουμ.στη ζωη μου ειναι η δευτερη κεραια που αγοραζω ,συνηθως τις φτιαχνω μονος μου ,και μπορω να πω πως τα εχω καταφερει οσες φορες το προσπαθησα.παραλληλα περιμενω και μια ψηφιακη γεφυρα για να εχω και καλες μετρησεις οσο αυτο ειναι εφικτο,γιατι δεν διαθετω αλλα οργανα για πιο αναλυτικες μετρησεις.
Φυσικα θα επανελθω για οσους θελουν να την φτιαξουν (κι εγω μεσα) με τις λεπτομερειες της.
Ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον.

----------


## ΖΑΧΟΣ

nikknikk4 δεν εχεις δει κεραια j-pole απο χαλκο στηριγμενη σε ιστο?  και λες γι ανηφορες και διαφορα.
κατα τα αλλα λες ασχετο τον Θαναση.
με καλωδιο θα την εκανα μονο αν ηθελα να την μεταφερω και να την απλωνω προχειρα οχι για βαση.
και θα ειναι η j-pole η jim slim και τα δυο σε μια δεν γινετε.
με οποιο υλικο και να την κανεις ειναι το ιδιο αρκει να υπολογιστει σωστα.

----------

ΑΘΑΝΟΣ (14-01-16)

----------


## ΖΑΧΟΣ

εχω κατασκευασει και τις δυο δοκιμασμενες  σε ολα τα vhf και uhf με πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα.
γι'αυτο γραφω, διαφορετικα μονο θα ρωτουσα.

----------


## nikknikk4

> nikknikk4 δεν εχεις δει κεραια j-pole απο χαλκο στηριγμενη σε ιστο?  και λες γι ανηφορες και διαφορα.
> *κατα τα αλλα λες ασχετο τον Θαναση*.
> με καλωδιο θα την εκανα μονο αν ηθελα να την μεταφερω και να την απλωνω προχειρα οχι για βαση.
> και θα ειναι η j-pole η jim slim *και τα δυο σε μια δεν γινετε*.
> με οποιο υλικο και να την κανεις ειναι το ιδιο αρκει να υπολογιστει σωστα.






ε... τώρα τι να πω ,τρια πουλάκια κάθονταν ...  :hahahha: 





Κι όμως ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ αυτο συζητάμε τόσα post ... αλλα αφού το λες εσυ που με λες και ασχετο τι να πω μπορεί και να εχεις δικιο   :hahahha:  :Hammer:  :Head:  :whistle: 


λεω να παω να μπώ σε κανα επαναλήπτη να μου δώσουν κοντρόλ πόσες μονάδες με ακούνε 
προχθές θεσσαλονίκη μ άκουγαν καμπάνα full display πήγαινα !

  ακους εκει  εφτιαξε δίμπαντη κεραία... ! η μήπως ειναι άσχετος και δεν έφτιαξε...μήπως ειναι παπατζής ...;  τι να πει κανεις...παει χάλασε ο κόσμος... !

----------


## lepouras

> λεω να παω να μπώ σε κανα επαναλήπτη να μου δώσουν κοντρόλ πόσες μονάδες με ακούνε 
> προχθές θεσσαλονίκη μ άκουγαν καμπάνα full display πήγαινα !



μμμμμμμμ ερασιτέχνη. εμένα στο εκολινκ μου δώσανε φουλ στην Αμερική  :Tongue2:

----------


## nikknikk4

αααααααα  εγω ημoυν qrp mobile 0.00001microwat   :Tongue2:

----------


## lepouras

> αααααααα  εγω ημoυν qrp mobile 0.00001microwat



 :W00t:  πόσα χρόνια βάστα η μπαταρία? :Lol:

----------


## ΖΑΧΟΣ

ναι παιδακια αγοραστε κεραιες απο τον μεγα NXXRT που εγτιαξε διμπαντη jim slim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  πω πω φοβερο!!!!!!! και ειναι και η πρωτοτυπη.
κι'εσυ μεγαλε Γιαννη οταν με μια τοσο απλη κεραια με 5 watt φτανει μεχρι τον επαναλιπτη στην Λεσβο δεν σου λεει τιποτα.
ενα μεγαλο μπραβο για το υφος σας.
αλλα οταν εχεις να κανεις με παιδια.........................
χαιρετε και καληνυχτα .

----------


## lepouras

:Confused1:  εγώ δεν μίλησα για καμιά κεραία αλλά έπαιξα με το λογοπαίγνιο του νικνικ για να πέσουν λίγο οι τόνοι.
μήπως πρέπει να ξαναδείτε το ενδεχόμενο να ξανά βάλετε το χιούμορ στην ζωή σας όταν φτάνετε στα πρόθυρα του τσακωμού?

----------


## nikknikk4

> ναι παιδακια αγοραστε κεραιες απο τον μεγα NXXRT που εγτιαξε διμπαντη jim slim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  πω πω φοβερο!!!!!!! και ειναι και η πρωτοτυπη.
> κι'εσυ μεγαλε Γιαννη οταν με μια τοσο απλη κεραια με 5 watt φτανει μεχρι τον επαναλιπτη στην Λεσβο δεν σου λεει τιποτα.
> ενα μεγαλο μπραβο για το υφος σας.
> αλλα οταν εχεις να κανεις με παιδια.........................
> χαιρετε και καληνυχτα .




τι λες βρε φωστήρα !


εαν γίνει σωστή κατασκευή 
για την αποδοση μιας κεραιας    *slim jim*       γνωριζουμε    slim jim  review

για την αποδοση μιας κεραιας*      j pole        * γνωριζουμε     j pole review

για την αποδοση μιας κεραιας    *Dual Band  N9TAX*     γνωριζουμε   n9tax review



δείξε λιγο *σεβασμό* σε κάποιον ανθρωπο που εμπνεύστηκε σχεδίασε και κατασκεύασε μια κεραία και μάλιστα εχει πάρει και πάρα πολλά θετικά σχόλια.







.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> ...δείξε λιγο *σεβασμό* σε κάποιον ανθρωπο που εμπνεύστηκε σχεδίασε και κατασκεύασε μια κεραία και μάλιστα εχει πάρει και πάρα πολλά θετικά σχόλια...



Γιατί χαλιέστε παλληκάρια!!!

Μια slim jim είναι, που το  μοναδικό της πλεονέκτημα είναι ότι μπορείς να τη διπλώσεις, να τη βάλεις  στην τσέπη του παντελονιού σου και να πας βόλτα στην εξοχή με τον  φορητό σου πομποδέκτη. Το να την καρφώνεις στην κορυφή του  δεκαπεντάμετρου πύργου σου εξυπηρετεί μόνο διαφημιστικούς λόγους.

Και για να βάζουμε τα πράγματα στη θέση τους η κεραία αυτή δεν είναι επινόηση του N9TAX αλλά του *Fred Judd* (silent key εδώ και 20 χρόνια) που με τη σειρά του βασίστηκε στη πολύ γνωστή *zeppelin* των ...Γερμανών και στην μετεξέλιξή της την *J-pole* (μια ευθυγραμμισμένη zeppelin δηλαδή).

Το  λάθος όμως είναι αλλού και συγκεκριμένα στη χρήση του PL259 (και του  αντίστοιχου θηλυκού SO239), του επονομαζόμενου και "UHF" σε κεραία dual  band, που καλύπτει δηλαδή και τα 70cm. Αυτό γιατί το συγκεκριμένο  κονέκτορ μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί μέχρι τους 300 MHz. Κανονικά λοιπόν θα έπρεπε να έχει ένα BNC που είναι και αδιάβροχο ή ένα τύπου -Ν- για τους πιο μερακλήδες.

----------

matthew (15-01-16)

----------


## nikknikk4

σωστο αυτο για το pl ομως ακομη και μεγάλες εταιρείες το εχουν κανει παράδειγμα IC-706MKIIG


και ετσι να ειναι τα ονοματα δεν μπορείς να λες τον αλλο παπατζή και να λες οτι δεν ειναι διμπαντη η κεραια ετσι χωρις επιχειρηματα

πλεονέκτημα δεν ειναι και το οτι ειναι δίμπαντη  VHF/UHF  ?

 εχεις βρει κατι η  ξέρεις κατι περισσότερο γ αυτην εκτος απο τα link που εχουμε παραπάνω ?


*EDIT: *  *Ακρίτας* ψαχνω ... ψαχνω και μέχρι  στιγμης   βρισκω οτι η εμπνευση  των *δυο trap* για  να λειτουργει ως slim jim στα vhf και ως jpole στα uhf να ειναι dual band ειναι του  N9TAX 

τα λεμε παλι αυριο για να το διευκρινήσουμε εαν εχεις καποια πληροφορια γραψτη

----------


## nikknikk4

αποσπασμα απο το post #24





> με την j-pole και 10-15 wat στο μηχανημα ανοιγω τους επαναληπτες στην Λεσβο και Ναξο,στον Ταυγετο Μεσσηνιας με 5 watt.
> .







> κι'εσυ μεγαλε Γιαννη οταν με μια τοσο απλη κεραια με 5 watt φτανει μεχρι τον επαναλιπτη στην Λεσβο δεν σου λεει τιποτα.
> .




ποιο ειναι το σωστό ...καραβάκι η δεντρο?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VVffCDs4fQ







> εγώ δεν μίλησα για καμιά κεραία αλλά έπαιξα με το λογοπαίγνιο του νικνικ για να πέσουν λίγο οι τόνοι.
> μήπως πρέπει να ξαναδείτε το ενδεχόμενο να ξανά βάλετε το χιούμορ στην ζωή σας όταν φτάνετε στα πρόθυρα του τσακωμού?




μεγαλε Γιαννη μη μασας 

το διπολο ειναι ακόμη πιο απλή κεραία  και οχι μονο παει αλλα και ερχεται με 1 watt

ειναι ζήτημα εκπαιδευσης  ?  διάδοσης ? κατι αλλο ? ειναι υπο ερευνα!
μια μέρα ειχε παει και ιταλία δεν ξέρω ομως γιατι.

οσο για την μπαταρία αστα ειναι μπαταριοφάγο θα χαμηλώσω κι αλλο !    :Blink:

----------


## Ακρίτας

> *EDIT: *  *Ακρίτας* ψαχνω ... ψαχνω και μέχρι  στιγμης   βρισκω οτι η εμπνευση  των *δυο trap* για  να λειτουργει ως slim jim στα vhf και ως jpole στα uhf να ειναι dual band ειναι του  N9TAX 
> 
> τα λεμε παλι αυριο για να το διευκρινήσουμε εαν εχεις καποια πληροφορια γραψτη



Ούτε το trap, ούτε η slim jim ούτε η j-pole είναι έμπνευση του συγκεκριμένου ανθρώπου. Το να συνδυάζεις traps σε διάφορες κεραίες δεν έχει τίποτα το πρωτότυπο. Στη συγκεκριμένη κεραία τα traps απλώς δικαιολογούν (εν μέρει) την τιμή αφού μπορεί να δουλέψει άνετα και χωρίς αυτά.

Άν όμως θέλεις την τελειότητα υπάρχουν σαφώς πιο έξυπνες λύσεις.


Το ότι οι εταιρίες βάζουν ακατάλληλα κοννέκτορ σε μηχανήματα είναι κάτι που δεν με αφορά. Ας το σκεφτούν αυτοί που τα αγοράζουν.

----------


## nikknikk4

> Ούτε το trap, ούτε η slim jim ούτε η j-pole είναι έμπνευση του συγκεκριμένου ανθρώπου. Το να συνδυάζεις traps σε διάφορες κεραίες δεν έχει τίποτα το πρωτότυπο. Στη συγκεκριμένη κεραία τα traps απλώς δικαιολογούν (εν μέρει) την τιμή αφού μπορεί να δουλέψει άνετα και χωρίς αυτά.
> 
> Άν όμως θέλεις την τελειότητα υπάρχουν σαφώς πιο έξυπνες λύσεις.
> 
> .



Για να βάζουμε τα πράγματα στη θέση τους
δεν εχω γράψει πουθενά οτι ειναι αυτος ο εμπνευστης σχεδιαστης κατασκευαστης της slim jim ουτε οτι αυτος εχει εφευρει τα trap γενικοτερα  η  την j-pole

πληροφοριες για το ποιου ειναι  η  σχεδιαση της slim jim υπαρχουν και στο link  που εχω βαλει στο *post #13*και τα γραφει πανω πανω ποιανου ειναι
- La antena Slim Jim fue inventada por Fred Judd (G2BCX, 1914-1992) .... 


αυτο ο ανθρωπος έκανε κάποιους συνδιασμούς και εφερε το συγκεκριμένο  αποτέλεσμα,   μια κεραια slim jim  jpole dual band με δυο trap   και απο τα θετικα σχόλια που εχει πάρει το αποτέλεσμα ειναι επιτυχημένο

τωρα  το "δεν έχει τίποτα το πρωτότυπο", έχει  το οτι  σκέφτηκε και το εκανε ! αφου ειναι  τοσο ευκολο ασ το εκανε πρωτα καποιος αλλος !

Αρα εαν δεν εχει φτιαξει καποιος αλλος *πριν* απο τον   N9TAX  κεραια slim jim με 2 trap Dual Band  VHF/UHF  δεν του ΄ανήκει η έμπνευση -σχεδίαση ?








> Το ότι οι εταιρίες βάζουν ακατάλληλα κοννέκτορ σε μηχανήματα είναι κάτι  που δεν με αφορά. Ας το σκεφτούν αυτοί που τα αγοράζουν.



για το κοννέκτορ δεν ειπα οτι σε αφορά ,ετσι ενδεικτικα το εγραψα,ακόμη  και η πασίγνωστη x-510 ειχε  .

ε...δεν ηρθε και το τέλος του κόσμου...!

----------


## ale george

Ηρθε η κεραια, δοκιμαστηκε σε μπαλκονι με πολλα μεταλλικα αντικειμενα  κοντα ( καγκελα ,τεντες)σε πολυ μικρη αποσταση.
Ενταξει δουλευει αλλα δεν μπορει να αποδωσει το μεγιστο της αποδοσης της λογο των παραπανω.
Η κεραια που αναφερω στο #5 ποστ (φτιαγμενη απο μενα με μονα υλικα εναμιση μετρο rg58 χει καλλυτερα αποτελεσματα αφου ανοιγει 6 , 7 επαναληπτες ενω η n9tax  τους ανοιγει αλλα  δυσκολα και οχι παντα ολους .ειναι συντονισμενη στους 145 στα vhf και στους 445 στα uhf ενω η χειροποιητη με το rg58 ειναι στους 145 vhf  και 431 στα uhf.η αποδοση της σε στασημα ειναι οντως καλη και οπως λεει ο κατασκευαστης για τις συχνοτητες που προοριζεται,παρολα τα προβληματα του χωρου που την επηρεαζουν.φανταζομαι οταν θα μπορεσω να την ανεβασω στην ταρατσα θα δουλεψει στο μεγιστο των δυνατοτητων της.

----------


## ale george

Θελω να συμπληρωσω πως δυστυχως δεν μπορω να μετρησω τις διαστασεις της με ακριβεια γιατι το θερμοσυστελομενο που εχει δεν ειναι το απλο που ολοι ξερουμε αλλα εχει και καποιου ειδους κολλας απο μεσα και δεν μπορω να το βγαλω .μονο σε περιπτωση που παθει ζημια και αναγκαστω να τα βγαλω , τοτε μονο θα μπορεσω να την μετρησω με ακριβεια και να σας πω τις διαστασεις της.αυτα για οσους θα ηθελαν να την κατασκευασουν .και κατι αλλο ,τοσο λιγα στασιμα δεν εχω ξαναδει σε κεραια ,(1.04) και σε τοσο <μεγαλο ευρος >συχνοτητων.για μενα , τα αξηζει τα χρηματα που εδωσα.

----------


## SV1GRN

Καλή λειτουργία εύχομαι. Δεν χρειάζεται να την ανοίξεις έχουν δημοσιευθεί εδώ τα σχέδια.  Θα την ελέγξεις όταν θα είναι σε ελεύθερο χώρο όπως η ταράτσα (κατά προτίμηση με simplex επικοινωνίες) και μας λες.
Ήρθε με κούριερ;

----------


## ale george

Ευχαριστω πολυ Παναγιωτη.
Ναι με UPS ηρθε .ξεκινησε με usps ηρθε φρανφουρτη και ανελαβε η ups απο κει,ως εδω.15 μερες εκανε συνολικα.

----------


## SV1EDG

"Το ότι οι εταιρίες βάζουν ακατάλληλα κοννέκτορ σε μηχανήματα είναι κάτι που δεν με αφορά. Ας το σκεφτούν αυτοί που τα αγοράζουν."

Ελα ντε...Τι να μας που οι εταιρίες...κάτι άσχετους βάζουν και τα σχεδιάζουν και άμα τους δουλέψουν, τα πουλάνε σε επίσης κάτι άσχετους σαν εμάς...

----------

